# All Tivo lemmings rejoice!



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo. 

Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago. 

For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I will continue to use my HR10, which hasn't locked up ever, until DirecTV offers my locals. And then, it wll record SD very well until DirecTV moves all SD to MPEG4. I also have the HR20-100 which also has worked without problems. 

I no longer have an active SD DirecTV TiVo, but I enjoy looking through the forums for interesting threads and postings by RS4 and other flame baiters. (Not you Mark!)


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


that you wonder why some folks have called you a troll after these comments is really funny. and that you cannot see the irony in this 'flame bait' is even funnier.

must be from the extended periods living under the bridge.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Your posts have amused me for some time and for that you will be missed


----------



## PrincetonTech (Apr 13, 2008)

Mark Lopez said:


> I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


Lockups = need to replace hard drive due to bad sectors.

Stagnated? Now you have me laughing so hard I spit milk all over my screen. Tivo has more features than ever.

Soon to be obsolete? Now I will be laughing all day. Thanks, I needed that laugh.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Whatta class act. You'll be missed. NOT


Mark Lopez said:


> I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


Actually this long ago ceased being a "tivo"community so feel free to post whenever you want...


----------



## Flogduh (Feb 1, 2001)

Mark, all I can do with this news is to frame the following response in the childish, immature manner of many of your past posts over the years...."Good riddance.....and don't let the door hit you on the arse on your way out"

By the way, I'm no lemming by your definition - I have both the HR10-250 and the HR21. I'm still waiting for the HR 21 to catch up on the basics to amount to an acceptable replacement to the HR10-250.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

JimS, D* just started giving me my locals in HD, except for CW. However, I still use my HR10 to record OTA instead of using the HR20 to record the HD locals. 

I just like the HR10 better and the only time I dont use it is when I can only get HD on the HR20. And even then I usually make a backup recording using the HR10 even though it is only SD. This has saved me a couple of times already.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

In your honor I have to give you the required statement on exiting... "Don't let the door hit you on the a** on the way out"  

For everyone who does not recognize that I have the smilies my tongue is firmly planted in my cheek.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I will probably still use the HR10 for OTA for a long time. Our DMA is 156 so it may be a while before we get our HD OTA. The problem is that we don't have an NBC OTA affiliate that I can get OTA. Also, The CW is cable only.
Hopefully, DirecTV will allow me to keep the NBC DNS and add some CW HD for our area.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark Lopez said:


> I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


How could anyone think you are NOT being a troll when you post this flame bait, attack TiVo users (in a TiVo forum) that are happy with their TiVo products and call them 'lemmings', then call out a specific user and personally attack him...?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> How could anyone think you are NOT being a troll when you post this flame bait, attack TiVo users (in a TiVo forum) that are happy with their TiVo products and call them 'lemmings', then call out a specific user and personally attack him...?


I really don't think "troll" is the right word.

Dang those silly censorious forum rules! Dang them all to heck!!


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> I finally got tired of my last HR10 locking up nearly every day since the last 'upgrade', so it will be replaced under the protection plan. So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more. Well, maybe I should make a deal and say that if RS4 (who doesn't even have DirecTV) stops posting, then so will I. But we know that is about as likely as DirecTV dropping the HR2x and going back to Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, despite the flames and being called a troll , I have for the most part enjoyed my 9+ years with Tivo. It's too bad they stagnated years ago.
> 
> For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


I was optimistic about my HR21 however I can honestly tell you mine has been plague with issue. Audio dropouts, lockups after rainfade, and total unresponsiveness that needs reboots. It started off fairly solid however the HR21 is QUITE buggy. The HR10-250s had occasional reboot issues however that was the only issue. I do enjoy the speed of the HR2x and the new features however the bugs are making it unbearable at times.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats! I am basically done here as well. MY HR10 is not in a landfill somewhere. It's a shame! It WAS a nice machine "back in the day"


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

94SupraTT said:


> I was optimistic about my HR21 however I can honestly tell you mine has been plague with issue. Audio dropouts, lockups after rainfade, and total unresponsiveness that needs reboots


Sounds like my almost 2 yrs with a HR10-250. My HR20-700 and 100 have been flawless.

Now my old SD D* Tivo was a sweet machine. Too bad Tivo S3 is useless now to DTV and soon most HDTV owners on cable.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

At least Marky Mark has decided to come out of the closet.... there can be no doubt of his feelings for Tivo.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

gio1269 said:


> Sounds like my almost 2 yrs with a HR10-250. My HR20-700 and 100 have been flawless.
> 
> Now my old SD D* Tivo was a sweet machine. Too bad Tivo S3 is useless now to DTV and soon most HDTV owners on cable.


I got a HR20-100 as a replacement for my HR21-700. I'm hoping its a better machine. Also I'm thrilled to have OTA again.  No more waiting on the AM21.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> Too bad Tivo S3 is useless now to DTV and soon most HDTV owners on cable.


tivo s3 was never useful to dtv..........please explain how the s3 will soon be 'useless to most hdtv owners on cable?'


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> ...For the lemmings, enjoy your your soon to be obsolete equipment while you can.


As a parting gift, we've apparently been given final proof here, that one must have at least two brain cells left to rub together to make the childishly-simple and easy distinction between Tivo "lemmings", who have been mostly extinct for some time now, and Tivo fans, who happen to have a preference grounded in reality and understanding and based on the simple incontravertible fact that Tivo always has made the best PVRs ever.

See ya in hell.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 1, 2007)

PrincetonTech said:


> Lockups = need to replace hard drive due to bad sectors.


You persist. Spend some time on Wikipedia.
Search: White swan
Para: Naïve falsification

_The second are statements that categorize all instances of something, such as "all swans are white". Logicians call these statements universal. They are usually parsed in the form: For all x, if x is a swan, then x is white._

Then search Wikipedia: universal quantification

BTW, for your edification, all identical hardware is NOT identical. Never has been - 50 years experience - never will be. Nor are identical twins. Never have been. Never (at least natural birth) will be.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> tivo s3 was never useful to dtv..........please explain how the s3 will soon be 'useless to most hdtv owners on cable?'


S3, was NEVER available to D* owner.s (also overrated IMO after trying one last week.).

Switched Video right? S3 only works with Cable Cards right?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

magnus said:


> At least Marky Mark has decided to come out of the closet.... there can be no doubt of his feelings for Tivo.


Here is the misconception. I've never said anything negative about Tivo other than saying that I thought they had stagnated and were too slow with keeping up with the times. I've also always said that neither machine (HR2x & HR10) was perfect, and both had positive and negative points. I've also said many times that I really liked my Tivos that I've owned some flavor of for over 9 years and I would have kept the last HR10 except it started wigging out after the last update. And no, it's not a hard drive issue. After 30+ years in the IT field, I think I know how to diagnose a bad drive. Anyway, even if it had been a bad drive, there was no sense in trying to get it working again when I could get a replacement for free and only have one one UI to deal with (which IMO is just as easy or easier to use than Tivo) and capable of receiving all of the HD channels.

Anyway, my main issue here has only been with the fanatics (the lemmings) that have been on a HR2x bashing campaign since day one, resorting to twisting of facts and outright lies. If that makes me a troll for calling them on it, so be it.

And lastly, I find it amusing that those in this thread that accuse me of 'immature' posts and being a troll are the same ones throwing out their own childish insults and flames. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> And lastly, I find it amusing that those in this thread that accuse me of 'immature' posts and being a troll are the same ones throwing out their own childish insults and flames. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


Well, I'm rubber and you're glue. Bounce off me and stick to you. SO THERE!


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> So, since I no longer will have a Tivo based DVR, I will try to refrain from posting in this sub-forum any more.


Deafening sound of raucous applause. :up:


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> S3, was NEVER available to D* owner.s (also overrated IMO after trying one last week.).
> 
> Switched Video right? S3 only works with Cable Cards right?


you need to brush up on your s3 knowledge a little and get current.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Jon J said:


> Deafening sound of raucous applause. :up:


<Elvis>Thank you, thank you very much.</Elvis> 

I'll still probably lurk since I always get a kick out of the rantings of folks like RS4 and his lemming buddies who never cease to amaze me at what new half-truths they can dream up. Plus, it will be interesting to watch when there is no one left here exept the fanatics, and they have no one left to rant to or flame.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Plus, it will be interesting to watch when there is no one left here exept the fanatics, and they have no one left to rant to or flame.


<JohnLennon>Give peace a chance.</JohnLennon>


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> <Elvis>Thank you, thank you very much.</Elvis>
> 
> I'll still probably lurk since I always get a kick out of the rantings of folks like RS4 and his lemming buddies who never cease to amaze me at what new half-truths they can dream up. Plus, it will be interesting to watch when there is no one left here exept the fanatics, and they have no one left to rant to or flame.


<forrest gump> stupid is as stupid does. </forrest gump>


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark Lopez said:


> Here is the misconception. I've never said anything negative about Tivo other than saying that I thought they had stagnated and were too slow with keeping up with the times.


No. Had you criticisized the TiVo, that would've been reasonable. Instead you slung insults at TiVo users calling them 'lemmings'.



Mark Lopez said:


> I've also always said that neither machine (HR2x & HR10) was perfect, and both had positive and negative points. I've also said many times that I really liked my Tivos that I've owned some flavor of for over 9 years and I would have kept the last HR10 except it started wigging out after the last update. And no, it's not a hard drive issue. After 30+ years in the IT field, I think I know how to diagnose a bad drive. Anyway, even if it had been a bad drive, there was no sense in trying to get it working again when I could get a replacement for free and only have one one UI to deal with (which IMO is just as easy or easier to use than Tivo) and capable of receiving all of the HD channels.


Agreed. Had you said that, we would be having a reasonable discourse. Instead you went on the attack, calling all TiVo users 'lemmings' and calling out specific users in your OP.



Mark Lopez said:


> Anyway, my main issue here has only been with the fanatics (the lemmings) that have been on a HR2x bashing campaign since day one, resorting to twisting of facts and outright lies. If that makes me a troll for calling them on it, so be it.


Oh I see, so you lumped all TiVo users into the fanatic category based on a few posts that you disagreed with. Yes. That makes you a troll.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> you need to brush up on your s3 knowledge a little and get current.


Out of the box? No! You need an adapter. Also how many CC issues are there? Standard and compatibility issues...Huh, no thanks!

Also who wants they slow and child like Tivo GUI? Tivo GUI was once great in the old days...

Enjoy your S3 and crappy cable service (at least here) Lemmings!!!!


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> Out of the box? No! You need an adapter. Also how many CC issues are there? Standard and compatibility issues...Huh, no thanks!
> 
> Also who wants they slow and child like Tivo GUI? Tivo GUI was once great in the old days...
> 
> Enjoy your S3 and crappy cable service (at least here) Lemmings!!!!


nice response. ah, the level of intelligence here is simply staggering.  since you have no first hand experience or real knowledge about the s3 or thd, you resort to the ol "who wants they (sic) slow and child like tivo gui" act along with your inaccuracies.

for your information carnak, i own the hr20 and have dtv.

my mother has the thd, which works beautifully "out of the box" with her CC setup: never had a single problem. while her "crappy cable service" pretty much rivals my dtv service.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> No. Had you criticisized the TiVo, that would've been reasonable. Instead you slung insults at TiVo users calling them 'lemmings'.


If the shoe fits....



Adam1115 said:


> Agreed. Had you said that, we would be having a reasonable discourse. Instead you went on the attack, calling all TiVo users 'lemmings' and calling out specific users in your OP.


Actually I had said that time and time again. However some seem to forget that, and focus only on my responses to those who were attacking anything related to the HR2x. Please post a link to any thread that I started or any post that I *initiated* an attack that was not already put into play by one of the lemmings. Of course you can't because I never did. And I never called *all* Tivo users lemmings, only those who make claims based on half-truths or other outright lies.



Adam1115 said:


> Oh I see, so you lumped all TiVo users into the fanatic category based on a few posts that you disagreed with. Yes. That makes you a troll.


By definition your posts fit those of a troll too since you obviously just want to provoke a reaction. So welcome to the club. 



> An "Internet troll" or "Forum Troll" or "Message Board Troll" is a person who posts outrageous message to bait people to answer.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> Oh I see, so you lumped all TiVo users into the fanatic category based on a few posts that you disagreed with. Yes. That makes you a troll.


Ever try and reason with a glazed donut? That's because you won't _get _anywhere ...the donut doesn't understand, and has a one-track mind: it just wants to hook up with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark Lopez said:


> Actually I had said that time and time again. However some seem to forget that, and focus only on my responses to those who were attacking anything related to the HR2x. Please post a link to any thread that I started or any post that I *initiated* an attack that was not already put into play by one of the lemmings. Of course you can't because I never did. And I never called *all* Tivo users lemmings, only those who make claims based on half-truths or other outright lies.


I haven't read all of your posts, so clearly if that is the criteria in understanding your OP it would've been lost on me.

It seems ironic your criticism of TiVo users, attacking something they've never used (the HR20) when you (as a long time DirecTV subscriber) apparently haven't used any modern TiVo Standalone DVR's (the Series 3 / TiVo HD for example)...

Are you doing the same thing that you accuse RS4 of doing? Bashing a product (and it's users) that you no nothing about?

Clearly the HR10 users are a very minor percentage of TiVo users, and that old obsolete DVR is hardly an indication of what a 'TiVo' is...


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

rickmeoff said:


> nice response. ah, the level of intelligence here is simply staggering.  since you have no first hand experience or real knowledge about the s3 or thd, you resort to the ol "who wants they (sic) slow and child like tivo gui" act along with your inaccuracies.
> 
> for your information carnak, i own the hr20 and have dtv.
> 
> my mother has the thd, which works beautifully "out of the box" with her CC setup: never had a single problem. while her "crappy cable service" pretty much rivals my dtv service.


3 friends have them and they are fine. GUI is slower than my HR10 and is still child like. Comcrap around here sucks as well. THAT"S first hand knowlegde.

I loved Tivo when I had my first SD D* Tivo. It was fine. Menus and GUI was slow but what a revelation for watching TV. Then came my HR10. Wow, now I had a Tivo/DVR in HD!! Then came the sorry a$$ Tivo updates that killed it! Then I added a D* HR20. Faster and better GUI IMO! Now the best DVR have used/seen! My D* HD service is MUCH, MUCH better than the COMPCRAP stuff around here. In-laws and sister-in-law have the S2 Tivo. Slow as heel and their SD stuff from Comcrap looks worse than D* crappy SD stuff!

My best friend who has a HT that rivals most here and is VERY impressive had the S3. Once we saw how good and nice my HR20 he sold it! His S
had lock-up issues as well and missed recording like my HR10. In close too 2 yrs, my HR20 has NEVER, NEVER missed a show!

You speak like a TRUE TiVo Lemming!! Now join the HR20 Army. Yes standalone TiVo has some nice features which I hope D* could some how incorporate. But I think overall the HR20 is better and faster with a nicer GUI.

If D* stayed with Tivo made made the HR20 would I be happy? SURE! But IMO, DTV made an overall better HD DVR which is still improving.

No cable card crap here, to adapters for SDV and in my area much more and better PQ HD!

Keep you Tivo crap for all I care!


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> It seems ironic your criticism of TiVo users, attacking something they've never used (the HR20) when you (as a long time DirecTV subscriber) apparently haven't used any modern TiVo Standalone DVR's (the Series 3 / TiVo HD for example)...
> 
> Are you doing the same thing that you accuse RS4 of doing? Bashing a product (and it's users) that you no nothing about?


This is a DirecTV DVR sub-forum. All of my posts regarding Tivo and comparisons have always been in the appropriate sub-forum. When I had a SA unit, I posted there. Now I post here. So I don't understand what your point is since all of my comments have been in regards to the HR10 vs HR2x.

I neither have used, or ever said anything bad about any other 'modern' SA Tivo unit. Nor would I, without actually having used one. Sorry, but your comment is a red herring. RS4 has come here specifically to bash a product he has never used. He also continues to post (bash) here when he no longer even has DirecTV. So why aren't the true Tivo lovers that actually can have a civilized and rational discussion about both products flaming him and the other lemmings that give the 'Tivo Army' a bad reputation? Or are they so desperate, they they will accept any pro-Tivo post regardless of how non-credible it is?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

gio1269 said:


> You speak like a TRUE TiVo Lemming!! Now join the HR20 Army. Yes standalone TiVo has some nice features which I hope D* could some how incorporate. But I think overall the HR20 is better and faster with a nicer GUI.
> 
> Keep you Tivo crap for all I care!


you should try reading a post before you respond to it. or perhaps you do, and youre simply not able to comprehend (which, judging from trying to read your responses is more probable).

as i said in the post you were responding to, i own the hr20 (2 of them, actually) and am a dtv customer. they are my primary receivers. i like them...the gui and speed, the hd channels......and i like dtv too. how bout that?

are you following this?

but i also like the s3 and thd for cable, which my mother has at her house. further clarification: i do not have cable. my mother does. at her house. not my house.

so lets recap: I have dtv and (2) hr20s: _me likey._ my *mother* has the thd unit and cable (at her house, not mine), which i also like. apparently this isnt allowed in the 'hr20 army.'

my apologies, captain.

anyway, i guess if that makes me "speak like a TRUE TiVo Lemming!!," then so be it. you seem to want to get worked up over something that isn't there ("Keep your Tivo crap for all I care!") for whatever reason, so have at it.

mensa called.........theyre sending that application back.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

enough...


----------

